# Introducing Ash!!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all, 

I would like to welcome my new pigeon Ash. 
He is an ash-red check, and is very striking. 










Apart from 20minutes of Cecilia doing a quick strut where she made it quite clear it was her place, they have settled and are looking like they are happy together. 
Fingers crossed that Cecilia is a hen, I guess this way I will be finding out one way or the other


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

What a gorgous pigeon Ash is.....very nice! His feathers are perfect and so neatly arranged. I hope he and Cecilia will be very happy together Btw, how many pigeons do you have?


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Alaska, OK Ash is an ash-red cock, what color is Cecilia? Al


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

He is one handsome fella! Best of luck and lets hope for some beautiful squabbies


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for your replies 
Ash is only my second pigeon, a few weeks ago I saved my first Cecil from being killed as she was frequenting my other half's store daily for about three months to stay in the cool, every morning she would walk in to the store and when it got cooler she would leave, and this was considered a health risk and area management had called in the bird man to kill her!!
There is more info on Cecils story in an earlier thread, but here is a link to some pictures of her:
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/
Cecil is an APT (Australian Performing Tumbler), and she was looking lonely so I went yesterday and purchased Ash from a breeder in the area. I was told ash is also a tumbler, but not quite the same as Cecil but very close (Its been really hard to locate APT breeders in this area).
I am hoping that Cecil and Ash will mate up and begin making little squabbies 
Cecil is a wildtype pigeon with Spread and Het Baldhead, plus Pearl eyed. Hence whe looks mostly black. According to genetics I am hoping that the spread gene will go into some of the squabs and I will end up with some Spread ash-red (a creamy colour) and spread blue (black) pigeons.
The only problem so far is that when I put Ash into the loft, Cecil began bobbing her head, doing jumps towards Ash, and pecking at the backof his neck. Now I am confused as to if Cecil is a cock or a hen, as this is what I would think a cocks behaviour would be. This was only for about 20minutes then they settled, and have been fine since.
I really don't know yet, but I have provided some nesting material and guess I will she what happens if anything from here.
Either way Cecil is enjoying having her new friend Ash with her.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, you have two beautiful birds there.....I am sure Cecil apppreciates the company. Hope all works out for you to have some beautiful babies soon...

Best wishes,
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ash is a very handsome bird and so is Cecilia.
It's wonderful they are getting along so far and I hope you will have some handsome babies.
Cecilia is a lucky birdie.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

alaska said:


> Cecil began bobbing her head, doing jumps towards Ash, and pecking at the backof his neck. Now I am confused as to if Cecil is a cock or a hen, as this is what I would think a cocks behaviour would be. .



Hi Alaska, That does sound like cock behaviour. Maybe you got them mixed up  As long as they have settled down though and you may be surprised down the road when Ash lays an egg. Pigeons can be so confusing.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks again for the replies 
Indeed sexing pigeons is rather confusing, one day they can exhibit hen behaviour the next cock behaviour. Either way I am hoping I have a pair (cock & hen), so that I can start breeding them. It really did look like Cecil was the cock yesterday and Ash was the hen. But then Ash's coo is so much deeper (I have only heard it once). And the guy I bought Ash off said he was certain Ash was a cock?  
Oh well, at least if they are both cocks they will still have the companionship of another pigeon.
Only time will tell


----------

